
Forget Your Traditional Savings Account, Earn High Yield Crypto Savings Account - smithmor
https://nexo.io/earn-interest
======
elmerfud
An 8% interest return sounds interesting and reasonable but why cannot not
find who licenses and regulates them. Sure they say they are but no links to
any entities or logos that I recognize. Certainly not FDIC insured.

